# Halloween party invitation video...



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

That was fantastic. Is that you in the video???


----------



## CowboyGibber (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks!

I'm not in the video. I had some family members generously "volunteer" their time.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's last year's invitation.


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

That was great!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

That turned out great!....What did you use to take the video?....I just got a Nikon D3200 and am trying to figure out how to get high quality video captured like you got....Also, what are you using for video editing?.....I just realized that the pinnacle 15 ultimate that I'm currently using won't do HD....I've also got a mac book pro but haven't messed with imovie to see if it does HD....Thanks for your insight.....ZR


----------



## CowboyGibber (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks ZombieRaider! I used a Nikon D5100 to shoot most of the footage but also had some Iphone shots as well. On the D5100 I used a 35mm 1.8 lens to let in alot of light as several of the scenes were pretty dark. I also used a tripod to help stabilize the shots.

I edited with IMovie which worked great for a project like this. Very fun and easy to use. Feel free to ping me if you have any other questions.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input....I'm glad to hear you used a Nikon d5100 because the video specs look very comparable to the one I just got....As you suggested, I think I'll have to get a low light lens because the HD movies I've tried so far in low light look pretty grainy and not very good....My pics are coming out gorgeous in low light but the video, not so much.....I agree the tripod helps alot...I've also noticed panning causes the auto focus to go crazy (in low light)....It's all new to me but I'll get it... LOL.....I'll have to launch iMovie and see what all it does because I wouldn't have guessed you edited your movie with it.....I didn't realize it had HD capability so I'll have to check it out....Thanks again....ZR


----------

